# Introducing "Carmella Jackson, Manifest Vampire," a new vampire novel for Kindle



## michaelcgreer (Jul 19, 2009)

Dear kindleboards reader,

I am pleased to announce the Kindle release of "Carmella Jackson, Manifest Vampire," a new vampire novel by myself, Michael C. Greer. It's a story written for all ages. Follow the story of Carmella, a young woman from beautiful and mysterious Saint Augustine, Florida, as she transforms from a typical senior high school girl into a creature of the night. She must deal with family and friends, what she might lose, and how to find answers to this thing that changes her.

You can see it here today:

http://www.amazon.com/Carmella-Jackson-Manifest-Vampire-Camella/dp/B002HK3CWY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1247980429&sr=8-1

I hope that you like it!

Michael


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I wish you luck with your book.

I like your cover.  The description sounds intriguing.  But IMO....$9.99 seems a bit steep both for a untried author especially given the file size which to me indicates that it is a relatively short book.

If you find your sales are not what you expected, you might try lowering the price for a while to generate interest and some reviews.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Forster said:


> I wish you luck with your book.
> 
> I like your cover. The description sounds intriguing. But IMO....$9.99 seems a bit steep both for a untried author especially given the file size which to me indicates that it is a relatively short book.
> 
> If you find your sales are not what you expected, you might try lowering the price for a while to generate interest and some reviews.


I'd have to agree with the comment on the price (you can't compare the end-cost of a self-published electronic book with you would have to charge for the paper book using a vanity press. Nor is a new author generally worth a hardback purchase, which is the equivalent, here (especially one, I'm sorry, that didn't get picked up by a major publisher ... who, these days, only sign uninteresting celebrity tell-alls written by ghost writers, it's true).

As to the length - looks to be a typical 250-300 page novel size (unless it has a huge cover page, in which case the KB can get very skewed, as a size indicator). What I'd consider a typical novel that would be a paperback size (and maybe a $7-$8 price), despite a negative trend to trade paperbacks (apparently to accommodate aging eyes with larger, but less convenient print, while increasing publisher profits).

Best of luck, but I'll have to pass for now (my TBR stack is too large, anyway).


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Cover is awesome, hope the storyline is just as good


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

koland said:


> I'd have to agree with the comment on the price (you can't compare the end-cost of a self-published electronic book with you would have to charge for the paper book using a vanity press. Nor is a new author generally worth a hardback purchase, which is the equivalent, here (especially one, I'm sorry, that didn't get picked up by a major publisher ... who, these days, only sign uninteresting celebrity tell-alls written by ghost writers, it's true).
> 
> As to the length - looks to be a typical 250-300 page novel size (unless it has a huge cover page, in which case the KB can get very skewed, as a size indicator). What I'd consider a typical novel that would be a paperback size (and maybe a $7-$8 price), despite a negative trend to trade paperbacks (apparently to accommodate aging eyes with larger, but less convenient print, while increasing publisher profits).
> 
> Best of luck, but I'll have to pass for now (my TBR stack is too large, anyway).


I agree Good Luck with your book. Because of the price I will also pass. $9.99 does seem a bit steep.The book does sound good. If the price every comes down I may buy it.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good, but I have to agree that the price is a little high with no other books published and no reviews. Try having a sale! I'd be happy to try it for a couple dollars and leave you feedback. I am fairly certain many here would agree with that. We do love our resident authors here and will be fair, honest, and supportive. The more you join in here, the more sales you will get!


----------



## michaelcgreer (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow... thanks y'all for the speedy response.  Everything everyone's said makes sense, so I'll have a sale this weekend (as soon as I figure out how to change the price!).

Keep in touch, and I'd love to hear what you have to say.

Many thanks,
Michael


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

michaelcgreer said:


> Wow... thanks y'all for the speedy response. Everything everyone's said makes sense, so I'll have a sale this weekend (as soon as I figure out how to change the price!).
> 
> Keep in touch, and I'd love to hear what you have to say.
> 
> ...


Thanks Michael I will look forward to seeing what the sale price is.


----------



## michaelcgreer (Jul 19, 2009)

Based upon all of your suggestions, I just lowered the price from now until 7/25 to $2.99!  The new pricing should be live in the next hour.  It's a lot easier to do than I thought!

Many thanks for all of your suggestions, I really appreciate it.

BTW, if you hate (or love) the book or have suggestions, I have thick skin and you can email me directly at [email protected]  This is my first attempt at a novel and while the raw manuscript has been passed around to everyone I know, I know I have a lot of room for improvement.

I'm glad you liked the cover.  It took me about 10 day's to get it right.  If anyone needs it, there's a software called GIMP that is free, and incredibly powerful, just like Photoshop.

Hope to hear from you,
Michael


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I was going to pass on this for $9.99 (as I'm a bit over the whole vampire bit for now), but I will happily give you $2.99.  But I can't guarantee when I'll read it, as my TBR list is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Excellent.  As soon as the new price shows up at Amazon, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

As soon as the price changes I will buy it too.


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up about GIMP.  This looks great!


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Michael,  I will look forward to reading your book also. As you can tell, most people feel that the $ 9.99 price is ok for a well established author with a series of books to their credit. If you look, you will see a few VERY well known author's using the $ 0.00 to get folks into reading their works. So, I know you
want to make money, we all do    but at this point in time, I agree with the other folks that a price reduction is the way to go for now. When your book gets picked for a TV show, the damn the limits !!

              Brian


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It is $2.99 now. It sounds good. I will give it a try for $2.99 . I just bought it.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Good to hear, I went ahead and got it as well.


----------



## michaelcgreer (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!  I hope you like the book, and if you have comments, please be kind....  I don't know how to issue refunds yet!

BTW, as for other free software to use, if you haven't tried OpenOffice yet, get it at OpenOffice.org.  Free, and easily as powerful, or more, than Microsoft Office.  I used it to both write the documents and then convert to different formats from .doc to .pdf.

Hope to hear from you all,
Michael


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just purchased your book too Michael, It looks good.  I'll let you know what I think after I read it. 
jp


----------

